# WHAT LUNCH MEATS ARE OK TO EAT?



## bo99 (Apr 1, 2003)

i have been buying bores head lunch meats because they dont have fat or any of that junk in them.lately i been eating the chicken and dont seem to get any problems from it.now do you think bologna is ok to eat?how about turkey?i dont eat cheese.


----------

